# The big O fish



## tigermath (Sep 25, 2009)

Comments are welcome.

Regards,
avik


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

beautiful, both fish and photograph! I love the fin in front, waving gently.

What kind of Oscar is it? A red/red lutino? How big is it? It looks magnificent.

Might I ask how you managed such an orange glow? Is it lighting?


----------



## mr_dorito (Jun 16, 2013)

Nina_b said:


> beautiful, both fish and photograph! I love the fin in front, waving gently.
> 
> What kind of Oscar is it? A red/red lutino? How big is it? It looks magnificent.
> 
> Might I ask how you managed such an orange glow? Is it lighting?


it looks like an orange oscar but i never seen one thats pure orange most of them have some black around their dorsal fin.
still very nice oscar.


----------



## DBLN8 (May 6, 2013)

Great picture!


----------

